# So anyone have experience working on a Kawasaki Ninja 250?



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

I worked on it a couple of weeks ago and got it to start. Now I can rev it but once it gets to idle speed it dies. If i keep the choke on it will rev back up to around 4k RPM and drop and then back up again. 

So basically I'm thinking I need to clean the carbs (from what I hear) and run her some more. So can anyone give me some advice? I've put new spark plugs in, and some fuel system cleaner. I can play around and figure the engine out just fine, but is there anything I shouldn't do? Or is it pretty safe to experiment with this engine.

Sorry for the long and general question/post/neurotic rumbling...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Definately get the carbs cleaned out. Once you get it to the point that you can rev it (however crappily it revs), rev it up to around 7-8k rpms a couple times and it should help clean everything out.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

No experience here. 

Post pictures of it.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Well any suggestions for cleaning the carbs out? Keep in mind that I have no experience with this before, just some basic mechanic skills on cars (you wrenches and nuts and bolts...)

I really like experimenting and learning on the go, but I just don't wanna fvck anything up is all


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chadi said:


> Well any suggestions for cleaning the carbs out? Keep in mind that I have no experience with this before, just some basic mechanic skills on cars (you wrenches and nuts and bolts...)
> 
> I really like experimenting and learning on the go, but I just don't wanna fvck anything up is all


I've never had to deal with carbs before. I would join some Ninja forums, like this place I'm sure they'll have a million bajillion write ups!


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> I've never had to deal with carbs before. I would join some Ninja forums, like this place I'm sure they'll have a million bajillion write ups!


Yeah I'll look around, just trying to be lazy and find someone around here :rofl:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll just give you my carb cleaning experience: 

Disassemble bike.
Fight with multiple oddly-designed pieces. 
Splash fuel everywhere while removing the tank and struggling to plug fuel line
Drain fuel from carbs into plastic cups. 
Begin disassembling carbs. 
Notice plastic cups disintegrated, fuel everywhere. 
Clean carbs. 
Reassemble. 
Clean up area, notice carb cleaner somehow managed to get on roommate's dining table, removed several sections of finish. 
Put carbs on bike. 
Have multiple screws that attach carbs to bike snap heads off. 
Make multiple trips to hardware stores searching for screws with one-off thread pitches. 
Get carbs on, reassemble bike. 
Bike won't start. 
Partially disassemble bike. 
Leave bike sitting in partially disassembled state in garage, ride old bike for 2 months. 
Park car on street since it doesn't fit in garage with bike parts everywhere; get 2 parking tickets. 
Have professional bike mechanic come pick non-operational bike up to properly service it. 
Enjoy having a running bike. 

Hope your experience is as enjoyable and painless as mine! :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> I'll just give you my carb cleaning experience:
> 
> Disassemble bike.
> Fight with multiple oddly-designed pieces.
> ...


Damn.... have fun chadi! :rofl:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Well...looks like I'm diving in today guys. I'll take some pics. Wish me luck!


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

So just to keep anyone who is interested up to date (is there anyone out there???) 

I got the carbs out and cleaned them and everything was a success. Until I noticed that the diaphragm slide wouldn't open all the way up on one side. So I opened the top to check out the rubber diaphragm. Apparently I got some carb cleaner up in there because the rubber diaphragm was phucked up...basically it lost its stability. So looks like I have to get a new one of those (and apparently they cost a bit, like $25 or something like that.)

Other than that little fiasco this job hasn't been to bad, of course I've yet to put the carbs back in so we'll make the final judgement after that is said and done.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't worry Chadi, the few faithful are still here! Good luck getting your bike back together!


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay - now just cross your fingers that it actually runs!


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

*I'm back baby!!!!!!!!!*

Got the carbs cleaned up and everything reinstalled and got her running perfectly! Now all I need is a new battery and rear tire. :thumbup:

Anyways would anyone be interested in a DIY write up? I took some pics and have some extra info I used. Of course by anyone I mean Ryan and Chad...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chadi said:


> Got the carbs cleaned up and everything reinstalled and got her running perfectly! Now all I need is a new battery and rear tire. :thumbup:
> 
> *Anyways would anyone be interested in a DIY write up? I took some pics and have some extra info I used. Of course by anyone I mean Ryan and Chad*...


A write up wouldn't hurt, hopefully this section will blossum under our guidence 
I plan on writing whatever is necessary to keep this thing moving (even random boring/made up events), this forum is so much better than any bike forums, hopefully this section thrives.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

So just to prove I actually did this here are some pics. A basic DIY can easily be found but I'll try and write one up so we can have one on the Fest


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome!


I saw a heavy set guy on a Ninja today going up a slight incline on the freeway we were on, and the bike was struggling.  

Unless I loose the weight, I best stay away from a Ninja 250 :rofl:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I saw a heavy set guy on a Ninja today going up a slight incline on the freeway we were on, and the bike was struggling.
> 
> Unless I loose the weight, I best stay away from a Ninja 250 :rofl:


Yeah at 185 I don't weigh it down too much. A few months of riding it I was ready to upgrade to a 600. But now I need to sell the thing in order to get rid of some debt


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chadi said:


> Yeah at 185 I don't weigh it down too much. A few months of riding it I was ready to upgrade to a 600. But now I need to sell the thing in order to get rid of some debt


I always tell new riders to just skip the 250 and get a 500 or 600. If you're responsible both can be great starter bikes. IMHO 250s would be great as a second bike, used strictly for commuting...


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Ryans E39 said:


> I always tell new riders to just skip the 250 and get a 500 or 600. If you're responsible both can be great starter bikes. IMHO 250s would be great as a second bike, used strictly for commuting...


+1

My g/f, who has never ridden a bike, is currently attending the Rider's Edge Course sponsored by Reno Harley-Davidson. The course is designed for true beginners to help them ride the safe and correct way, and ultimately get their motorcycle license without going to the DMV.

They start them out on 500cc Buell Blasts:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Ryans E39 said:


> I always tell new riders to just skip the 250 and get a 500 or 600. If you're responsible both can be great starter bikes. IMHO 250s would be great as a second bike, used strictly for commuting...


Yeah I would have gotten a 600 but it was the price that kept me from it. Its a good thing too because 6 months after buying this bike I couldn't find work for almost 4 months, and I mean part-time grocery store work.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

when i began to look for a bike to ride because of the high gas prices. between the bimmer and the explorer, fillin up to 20 gallon tanks was not pleasant. anyways. i was lookin at the new 250's, and at 210 lbs, some guys at work were like. uh, you don't want something that small, it will strugle and you'll be pissed because lack of power. so went to the dealer, looked around. told the guy what i wanted, and it basically came to this. his words. since your new at ridding, and we don't have any 250's in and it would be a couple of months for any new ones get here. so you can get a zx6r, and it's not forgiveing. twist the throtle too much and you'll be sorry. however the 500 is very forgiving. the only way to pop up the front tire is to stand on the back pegs and give it full gas. lol.
and just about all new riders drop their bikes. and you would much prefer to drop a 3k bike over a 10k bike. i was sold. i do love my 500. and the 230 miles to a tank gas.


----------

